# Update for office 2003 kb907417 error 0x80096004



## Threesom666 (Sep 5, 2017)

So I just updated Windows and added office 2003 to save some space but now I get this stupid update error I cant get rid off. Windows support is to update a more updated Windows 10 which I'm okay with except I dont want to add even much more space to my hdd on just os. Should I update and it won't take much space or is there an easier way to rid of this stupid error?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Needs more explanation.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

If I understand correctly.....Yes....install Office and update it. Most of experienced users like to keep on the C drive; OS, Office suite, a few games and gaming platform. Then every thing else is saved to a secondary drive on the system. Usually on a 500GB SSD. Me personally, I'm using a 1TB SSD. Then I use a HDD docking station for to save everything....I have separate drives for everything.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Press the *Windows* key*+X* and choose* Disk Management,* please send a screen shot of the lower pane showing all the drives on your computer and how much free space is left. 
Just to let you know, any version prior to Office 2007, including 2003 are no longer supported by Microsoft. You can still run it, but there are security issues, plus that version doesn't support .docx extensions, only .doc. So, you may not be able to open documents that people send you. 
That being said, run the *Windows Update Troubleshooter* to solve the error and the other suggestions from this link Fixed: Windows Update Error 0x80096004 on Windows 10


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

There is/was a way to open .docx etc files with Office 2003. It is/was called Microsoft Compatibility Pack or something like that.


----------



## Threesom666 (Sep 5, 2017)

spunk.funk said:


> Press the *Windows* key*+X* and choose* Disk Management,* please send a screen shot of the lower pane showing all the drives on your computer and how much free space is left.
> Just to let you know, any version prior to Office 2007, including 2003 are no longer supported by Microsoft. You can still run it, but there are security issues, plus that version doesn't support .docx extensions, only .doc. So, you may not be able to open documents that people send you.
> That being said, run the *Windows Update Troubleshooter* to solve the error and the other suggestions from this link Fixed: Windows Update Error 0x80096004 on Windows 10


Before I do this, I gotta say, I tried most on the list except like adding the .dll. 
I had already contacted microsoft who suggested I upped another version of windows 10 and that I would need 8gb of space for it just to add 50mb of updates which I dont get but I dont have 8gb at the moment. I've been working on getting which is part of the reason I havent responded but I rather not update if it will use up more than just 50mb. Also it is a 2003 microsoft which I tried to get just to save space. Thinking it would just be 200mb but now that I see it it takes about 1gb which is about the same the new version takes up I think. So I'm not sure if it's worth it.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Threesom666 said:


> I had already contacted microsoft who suggested I upped another version of windows 10 and that I would need 8gb of space for it just to add 50mb of updates which I dont get


 What Microsoft is saying is that this latest ISO image is over 4GB. *4.7GB *actually. USB Flash drives sizes come in sizes 4GB, 8GB and larger, so you will need an 8 or 16 GB Flash drive or larger to build a new installer, because the new upgrade is about* 4.7 GB* in size. Anything between 8 GB and 32 GB in capacity will do You can get one at any electronic store, dept store, or drug store, or online.


----------



## Threesom666 (Sep 5, 2017)

It is not an ios image. It is a different version of win 10 that she said was more stable. I am considering not doing it out of fear it will be more than 50mbs. Even that I hate adding. a mb here a mb there it just continues to bloat. I have some gbs of my own but not the vast majority that I suspect windows is consuming. Windows 10 aint worth the gigantic space consumpation.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

OK, I prefer to believe Microsoft's ISO image which is *4.5GB* in size and has been installed on _millions_ of computers all over the world, over your friends recommendation of an installer that is a 50GB folder that is supposed to be _More Stable_. But it's your computer, do what you want.


----------



## Threesom666 (Sep 5, 2017)

I am not installing windows 10. I already have it. It's like an update and I dont need 4.5 of space, iso, or 8gb of space. I need 8gb to install a more updated version of win 10 which is more stable which will only consume 50mbs and not need the 8gb just to install it.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If you already have Windows 10, then Download the Windows 10 ISO image to your Desktop. Right click it and choose *Mount.* This will create a _Virtual_ DVD drive with several folders. Double click *Setup.exe* in this folder and it will start the Windows 10 Upgrade. Here you can choose to _Upgrade_ Windows 10 *Saving Files*, or to *Not Save files*. This will _upgrade_ you to the most recent version of Windows 10. Since it is not a _Clean Install_, this will not take up that much space. If you are having problems with Windows 10, you can burn this image to a USB Flash drive, as previously stated, and Boot off of the Installer to do a *Clean Install.*


----------



## Threesom666 (Sep 5, 2017)

she actually give me a program what would do it automatically like update. Without the ios boot route. 
I really dont understand the difference since my pc is really up to date but it's more of Windows Update like a more stable version. I'm not sure if it's completely worth it since this is all because of that stupid outdated word but I do have some odd hardware issues sometimes where the pc goes sort of blue screen and says there was a hardware issue and shuts down. That should be a driver bios issue but apparently Windows has taken care of all that. It gives a message stating they are reporting to themselves and fixing it and it restarts. Maybe if I update to this one it wont give such issues anymore. This rarely happens and I think it happens sometimes where there issues like with audio drive, or video, or standby/ hibernation.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Windows 10 is _Upgraded _every 6 months now. Go to Search and type *Winver* and press Enter to find out what version of 10 you have. We are up to version *2004 *now. If you are several versions behind, then many Microsoft products will stop working. 
The instructions in Post *#11* is similar to a Windows Update and you won't loose any files. I don't know what your friend is offering you but any Upgrade/Update from Microsoft is going to be the most Stable version. But it's your computer. 


Threesom666 said:


> I do have some odd hardware issues sometimes where the pc goes sort of blue screen and says there was a hardware issue and shuts down


 Microsoft can't fix any hardware issues with a software update. This also isn't a _Driver Bios_ issue. If a hardware piece is failing, you need to run *Diagnostics* on your computer and find out what piece it is and replace it. First step is to get the latest Windows 10 Upgrade, you can also Upgrade directly from the Windows 10 Download Page


----------

